# scammers



## willis_927 (Jan 24, 2011)

So I have been trying to sell my rebel XS lately on kijiji... I have had alot of scammers emailing me about it. Its really funny when they do, because you can ALWAYS tell when it is a scammer. They usually have extremely bad writing (even worse than mine), and they don't reply to the add the same way as a actual person who is interested replies. 

So anyways, I was getting fed up with the scammers, and they asked me, what is your best price? So I replied saying, I can not possibly let this camera go for less than $7000, so $7000 is what you will have to pay me. 

Within an hour this is the responce I got:

"Thank you for the swift response about the Ad, Since the item is in
perfect condition. i want you to know that i cherish the item and i
want to be rest assured on this deal i would appreciate it if this
transaction could be finalize in good business manner OK ,Am pleased
with your last asking price $7000.... .With Due Respect i will be more
than happy if you could simply email me this requested information
Below so that i could be able to arrange payment via certified check
or Canadian M O for the sale and send it down in the mail which will
get to you in the next few Days...."  

then some more blah blah blah.... pretty funny stuff.


----------



## SensePhoto (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like a plan $7000 is a steal lol jk


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 24, 2011)

haha, if only...


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Jan 24, 2011)

someone tried to scam me on craigslist. just thought id share. i edited to shorten it, take out foul language, and changed my # 

> -----Original Message----- 
> From: jane holt j <janeeholtt999@gmail.com> 
> > -- 
> is this Item still available for sale? what is the condition? get back 
> me as soon as you can. 
> regards 

> on 12/9/09, pwrstrk02@com <pwrstrk02@com> wrote: 
> yes i do still have them as of right now. if you want a faster response, it 
> would help if you contacted me per craigslist posting. (816)555-6936. it 
> is very rare that i check my email. 

> -----Original Message----- 
> From: dixions jane bailey <dixionjane@gmail.com> 
> > 
> Thanks for the quick response i want to buy this item for my son as 
> Christmas gift i want to buy it now before things start going up Due 
> to the nature of my work .so i need a quick reply i will add enough 
> money for the item and shipping and handling of the package i mean 
> you will be shipping on my behalf to my son and i will like to know 
> our mode of payment but to be sincere i can only send you a PayPal 
> payment which protects me and you from scam and fraud.all you have to 
> do now is to get back to me with your PayPal confirmed account email 
> and or you send me an invoice.let me know if you are still interested 
> to further in this transaction. 
> Regards 

On 12/10/09, pwrstrk02@ <pwrstrk02@com> wrote: 
> first of all let me start by saying, i wish not to deal with an idiot as 
> yourself. you obviously cant follow simple instructions such as, "call or 
> text me" per craigslist ad, i also responded to your email to "call or text 
> me as i dont check my email too offten". you still emailed me. so how in the 
> world will you be able to follow instructions following my paypal account, 
> shipping, and let alone not even able to do a good scam. nice try though. 

> -----Original Message----- 
> From: dixions jane bailey dixionjane@gmail.com you too you are a fool i fu#$ed your mum last night.your dad sucked my
d*%k too,y did have too abuse me. 

IDIOT.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 24, 2011)

sounds like a similar situation haha


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 24, 2011)

plus, paypal will always side with buyer no matter what.....

You sell to him, he sends you money, he complains to paypal, paypal gives your money back to him as he keeps the item

Ive been scammed on ebay like that before and it was not fun!


----------

